# Coyote Valentine........



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

I caught my first coyote today. What a rush! Man do those things thrash a set or what? My 4-coil #3 Bridgers are holding tough. Thanks again to all you guys who have answered my many questions. :lol:


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Way to go! :beer:


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

nice job man


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

all i got was some candy


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

oh yea, and a big black grinner.


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey LAtrapper, I wish you give me a few hints on catching those mink and otter......I know we have them around here. I saw three mink prancing along a creek bank a while back but have never tried to catch them. What kind of traps are you using etc. Bait? I am going after them next year, just need a little advise.......Thanks!


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

hey rangeman, check your PM's. i sent you one a week or so back about otter. tell me if you didnt get it though


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

LOL.... Congrats...


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

at least you got your first coyote the same year you started trying


----------

